# confirmed cancer



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

so Crowley has been confirmed to have cancer. her eye acted up last night and she will be scheduled to have her eye surgically removed next week hoping to remove any tumor and damaged tissue causing the problems :/ she will still have a ct scan to see if it's spread further than her eye, which given her other health problems is more likely than not.


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh my. I am sorry to hear this news. Sending happy thoughts to Crowley for a successful surgery and a clean scan.


----------



## Aurora81 (Feb 28, 2016)

So sorry to hear that. Wishing you guys all the best. Hopefully Crowley recovers soon. :heart:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

St. Francis, please watch over sweet Crowley.


----------

